# Поделитесь рецептами от жжения после ТПФ



## Александра1981 (30 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте! После операции ТПФ l5s1, спустя 10 месяцев началось жжение по задней поверхности бедер, промежности в положении сидя. Операция была по поводу листеза. Жжение продолжается уже 5 месяц. Хотелось бы услышать мнения врачей, форумчан по лечению данного симптома. Есть ли шанс, что это пройдет.


----------



## Evpatiy (30 Авг 2018)

Плохо,если за год действительно сращение не наступило,не хорошо что уровень выше тоже не совсем здоровый.Возможно придется переделать и конструкцию дополнить. Все это мое дилетанское мнение,я не врач.
Обсудите дальнейшие варианты с хирургами форума,они толковые мужики.


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

@Evpatiy, спасибо за Ваше мнение, с врачами уже обсуждала. У каждого свое видение, и каждый предлагает свой вариант: кто просто декомпрессию сделать, кто выше и ниже скрепить, кто предлагает кпс ещё скрепить, а большинство вообще говорят, что у меня все хорошо, и надо лечиться консервативно. А я тем временем мучаюсь.


----------



## Evpatiy (30 Авг 2018)

А по сращение что? кт делали?Если костного блока нет,то можно так очень долго лечить ИМХО


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> а по сращение что? кт делали?Если костного блока нет,то можно так очень долго лечить ИМХО


Костный блок в процессе сращения, как говорят врачи))


----------



## Evpatiy (30 Авг 2018)

Жить-то сильно мешает? лекарства помогают какие?


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Костный блок в процессе сращения, как говорят врачи))


Как увидеть на картинке ,что идёт сращение?Опишите ,пожалуйста, словами...
Так хочется чтоб уже скорее срослось сил нет терпеть.....


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Жить-то сильно мешает? лекарства помогают какие?


Не могу сидеть, тебантин помогает от жжения внизу ног, на верхнюю часть не действуют. Хотя спина не болит, ходить могу очень долго.


----------



## Evpatiy (30 Авг 2018)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Как вы увидели на картинке что идёт сращения Опишите пожалуйста словами
> 
> в процессе сращения


Это мнение врачей,причем не единогласное-насколько могу судить


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Как увидеть на картинке ,что идёт сращение?Опишите ,пожалуйста, словами...
> Так хочется чтоб уже скорее срослось сил нет терпеть.....


Отметила на фото. Белое-это костная ткань, которая прорастает


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

Александра тебантин это из серии габапентина?
Странно что внизу помогает А вверху ног нет может быть надо его дозировку увеличить


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

@elena2015, да, это из этого же ряда препарат. Я увеличивала до 7 таблеток в день, эффекта не было.


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Отметила на фото. Белое-это костная ткань, которая поорастает


 Да увидела
С одной стороны позвонка хорошо срастается ,уже много срослось.
А внизу позвонка тоже должно происходить сращение?


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Вообще, достаточно, если хоть где-нибудь сцепится


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

Жжение э то же один из признаков хронической нейропатической боли ,правильно?
У меня тоже жжение по обеим ногам только полностью по всем ногам.
Мне прописывали Карбамазепин плюс Амитриптилин.
Насчёт эффективности ничего не могу сказать так как из-за боли в кишечнике не смогла принимать


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Да, жжение - это нейропатическая боль


----------



## doomboom (30 Авг 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Да, это из этого же ряда препарат. Я увеличивала до 7 таблеток в день, эффекта не было.


попробуйте прегабалин рихтер, дозу врач подскажет, это более современный и эффективный препарат на мой взгляд, с которым не нужно так заморачиватсья по поводу дозировки


elena2015 написал(а):


> Жжение э то же один из признаков хронической нейропатической боли ,правильно?
> У меня тоже жжение по обеим ногам только полностью по всем ногам.
> Мне прописывали Карбамазепин плюс Амитриптилин.
> Насчёт эффективности ничего не могу сказать так как из-за боли в кишечнике не смогла принимать


карбамазепин неэффективен в подобных случаях


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

doomboom написал(а):


> карбамазепин неэффективен в подобных случаях


А почему? Вроде тоже антиконвульсант также как и прегабалин


----------



## doomboom (30 Авг 2018)

При несколько другой области боли он выписывается+дремучий преп с побочками. Если мне не изменяет память более современные поколения карбамазепина иногда выписывают при лицевых невралгиях, там он вроде как работает.


----------



## elena2015 (30 Авг 2018)

doomboom написал(а):


> дремучий преп с побочками


 Не зря мне от него было так плохо


----------



## doomboom (30 Авг 2018)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Не зря мне от него было так плохо


Плохо могло быть от сочетания с амитриптилином или только от амитриптилина, это тяжёлый препарат и тоже старый. Но он считается своего рода золотым стандартом в лечении нейроп боли и им пролечиться стоит. Если подходит-он неплохо помогает, но большинство его переносят плохо.


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Я пила лирику, эффект такой же, как от тебантина, пила амитриптилин, эффекта не было, заменили на рексетин, я его уже не первый раз пью...но эффекта опять же таки нет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (30 Авг 2018)

Если надо сращение простимулировать, то пропейте витамин D. (Хотя, наверное и так знаете).


----------



## Александра1981 (30 Авг 2018)

Спасибо!


----------



## doomboom (30 Авг 2018)

Это никак не повлияет, но для самоуспокоения можно попить. Если кто то против-в студию доказательную базу обратного.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я пила лирику, эффект такой же, как от тебантина, пила амитриптилин, эффекта не было, заменили на рексетин, я его уже не первый раз пью...но эффекта опять же таки нет.


если амитриптилин не был эффективен с целью обезболивания в дозировке от 75 мг в сутки и выше при продолжит.курса от полутора мес, то да, его больше не стоит принимать. Если доза, продолжительность была меньше-вы не поняли что такое амитриптилин и необходимо пройти адекватный курс ещё раз. Я не призываю, говорю как с точки зрения неврологов это выглядит. Большинство людей не соблюдают этих правил и делают неверные выводы о его эффективности, обычно все кончается после первых поьочек, которые просто нужно претерпеть, потом организм к ним привыкает немного.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Спасибо!


Срастается плохо если климакс, пожилой возраст, остеопороз или все вместе, в остальных случаях срастается нормально и зависит скорость от индивид. Особенностей организма на которые ВЫ никак повлиять неспособны. Единственное, что может возможно ускорить сращение-это гормоны, но такие эксперименты врятли кто то проводит.


----------



## Александра1981 (31 Авг 2018)

doomboom написал(а):


> Срастается плохо если климакс, пожилой возраст, остеопороз или все вместе, в остальных случаях срастается нормально и зависит скорость от индивид. Особенностей организма на которые ВЫ никак повлиять неспособны. Единственное, что может возможно ускорить сращение-это гормоны, но такие эксперименты врятли кто то проводит.


@doomboom,  Вы считаете, что позозависимые боли, это от спаечного процесса? Меня просто смущает, что и до операции все неприятные ощущения у меня возникли в сидячем положении, как и сейчас. И это наталкивает на мысль о возможной нестабильности(один из светил нейрохирургии об этом сказал, хотя по фри все ок, а мой врач настаивает, что это спайки)


doomboom написал(а):


> Это никак не повлияет, но для самоуспокоения можно попить. Если кто то против-в студию доказательную базу обратного.


Что я только не пила для сращения Хотя не верю во все это)))


----------



## doomboom (31 Авг 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @doomboom,  Вы считаете, что позозависимые боли, это от спаечного процесса? Меня просто смущает, что и до операции все неприятные ощущения у меня возникли в сидячем положении, как и сейчас. И это наталкивает на мысль о возможной нестабильности(один из светил нейрохирургии об этом сказал, хотя по фри все ок, а мой врач настаивает, что это спайки)


Сложный вопрос, врятли врач вам на него ответит, не то что я. Если была операция и есть спайки-все валят на них. Вроде бы похоже на правду, так как например после арахноидидов эндоскопией спайки убирают и неврол симптоматика регрессирует.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> спустя 10 месяцев началось жжение по задней поверхности бедер,


Из написанного следует, что жжение началось одновременно на левой и правой ноге. И если это спайки, то они внезапно начали одновременно давить как на левый, так и на правый корешок седалищного нерва. Что кажется маловероятным. Может на седалищный нерв давит грушевидная мышца? Надо проверить эту гипотезу.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Сен 2018)

Игорь, врачи смотрели грушевидную, и блокады я в них делала, ничего не поменялось. Причем бывает жжение то в левом бедре сильнее,  то в правом.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Игорь, врачи смотрели грушевидную


У меня тоже врач в больнице смотрела грушевидную. Ничего не нашла. Делала укол туда. Стало лучше. Врач сказала, что это ерунда, случайно, грушевидная тут не причём. Затем врач в одной платной клинике  смотрела. Ничего не нашла. Затем врач в другой платной клинике смотрел и нашёл, что да, грушевидная. Сделал несколько блокад. Стало сильно лучше. Но до конца не вылечили. Затем я сам нашёл триггерные точки на ягодицах. Сам массировал их и свёл их. Стало ещё лучше. Но не до конца, потому как остались другие проблемные мышцы. Вы лёжа прямую ногу поднимаете? На какой угол? Начинает ли болеть? И если да, то где?


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Вы лёжа прямую ногу поднимаете? На какой угол? Начинает ли болеть? И если да, то где?


На 80 градусов обе поднимаю, нигде не больно, не хватает растяжки подколенных мышц и сухожилий.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> На 80 градусов обе поднимаю, нигде не больно, не хватает растяжки подколенных мышц и сухожилий


Это хорошо. Значит седалищный нерв не зажат спайками. Иначе, заболело бы в пояснице.  Если бы нерв был бы зажат грушевидной мышцей, то на такой угол свободно бы не подняли. Куда дальше копать, пока не соображу. А мышцы в бедре мягкие?


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А мышцы в бедре мягкие?


Мышцы после операции очень долго болели, то в одном месте, то в другом, год, наверно. Сейчас не болят.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Мышцы после операции очень долго болели, то в одном месте, то в другом, год, наверно. Сейчас не болят.


Они могут и не болеть, но быть плотные, напряжённые и сдавливать нерв. У меня такое было. (Я, правда, не после операции). Я долго их разминал, пока они мягкие не стали. И насчёт грушевидной мышцы. У неё может быть полный спазм, и тогда мышца сдавливает хорошо седалищный нерв. Этот момент врачи диагностируют хорошо. А может быть спазм частичный, только в каком-то мышечном тяже. И тогда на нерв давление оказывается, но он там в принципе может скользить мимо мышцы и нога нормально в тесте поднимается. И мне врач смотрела и ничего не находила в больнице. Позже у меня в верхней части ягодиц образовались триггеры (в больнице их не было). У меня это как маленькая горошина, болит при нажатии. Я её вывел точечным массажем. Боль по ходу нерва постепенно прошла. Попробуйте массаж. Может полегчает.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Сен 2018)

Мышцы уже стали мягкие, были твердые очень долго. Я бесконечно делала массаж ног, мужа заставляла, последнее, что я сделала, прошла массаж ног и спины у профессионального массажиста. Ничего не поменялось, к сожалению. А мячик теннисный вообще пополам разломился от моих стараний)))


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> были твердые очень долго.


Может тогда нерв и пострадал немного, а сейчас восстанавливается? Я для восстановления пью витамины группы В и рыбий жир с омега-3 кислотами (говорят, они входят в состав оболочек нервов). Вы ходили к нейрохирургу. Может просто хорошего платного невролога найти? Или неврологи к хирургам отсылают?

И с ним посоветуйтесь, может стоит пройти такое исследование, как ЭНМГ? Покажет ли оно чего в вашем случае?


----------



## горошек (8 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Игорь, врачи смотрели грушевидную, и блокады я в них делала, ничего не поменялось. Причем бывает жжение то в левом бедре сильнее,  то в правом.


У меня тоже боли двусторонние, и жжение и не только. И ноги, и ягодицы  и бедра. И тоже то с одной стороны сильнее, то с другой. Только вам плохо от сидения, а у меня боль от ходьбы и стояния. А сидеть как ни странно, мне не плохо. И никаких тпф, грыж и даже протрузий. А от всех разминаний ещё хуже. Как и от гимнастик. Боль нарастает суммарно с задейстаованием нижней части туловища.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> И с ним посоветуйтесь, может стоит пройти такое исследование, как ЭНМГ? Покажет ли оно чего в вашем случае?


Энмг делала: умеренная двусторонняя радикулопатия l4l5. Обошла уже всех неврологов и нейрохирургов. Неврологи говорят, мы Вам не поможем, идите на операцию.

@горошек, а Вы не пробовали тебантин, лирику пить?


----------



## Evpatiy (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> После операции ТПФ l5s1, спустя 10 месяцев


Добрый вечер .А где оперировались,если не секрет?


----------



## Александра1981 (9 Сен 2018)

@Evpatiy, добрый! Курган, Илизарова


----------



## горошек (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @горошек, а Вы не пробовали тебантин, лирику пить?


Боюсь, т к у меня давление 90/60 и пульс 50-55. Невролог не выписывает из-за этого.


----------



## Evpatiy (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @Evpatiy, добрый! Курган, Илизарова


Ага,вспомнил. Нормальное место,там наши портаки Соловьевские переделывают


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Неврологи говорят, мы Вам не поможем, идите на операцию.


Если так говорить, то, во-первых, надо чётко представлять, что происходит с организмом. А, во-вторых, надо представлять, как нынешняя симптоматика связана с тем, что происходит. И что говорят неврологи в связи с этим? Или просто направляют на операцию? А то бывают такие случаи. У человека какая-то проблема. Потом вдруг острый приступ боли с спиной. Делают снимки. Видят грыжу или листез. Делают операцию, поскольку "Дальше будет хуже. Лучше раньше прооперировать, чем позже". (Хотя грыжа или листез может и вообще не имеют ни какого отношения как к глобальной проблеме, так и к симптоматике.) Операция сделана. Первичная проблема остаётся. Опять начинаются боли. Вы идёте к врачу. У него ограниченное время на приём. Разбираться глубоко в проблеме некогда. Тогда идут советы, типа, а у вас всё хорошо. Попейте обезболивающее (антидепрессанты,...). Или, вам нужно к хирургу. Пусть операцию делают. А хирурги говорят, так у вас всё хорошо. Ждём сращения.     
  Александра1981. Может вы поподробнее расскажете, что же всё-таки говорят неврологи по поводу вашего сегодняшнего состояния организма, почему же вам нужна операция и какую именно операцию они вам рекомендуют. Мой вопрос касается именно советов неврологов, а не хирургов.
  У вас боли возникают именно при сидении (если я правильно понял). У меня сомнение, что такие боли вызываются именно несращением или спайками. Кроме того, при несращении или спайках следующую операцию невролог вряд ли будет рекомендовать.


----------



## Александра1981 (9 Сен 2018)

У меня похожая симптоматика была до операции, сначала в 16 лет после острого приступа я не могла сидеть около года, тогда я не знала, что у меня листез. И перед операцией вся симптоматика была в сидячем положении. Листез был нестабильный, стеноз 2,9 мм. Один Невролог, как и мой нейрохирург, говорит, что при сидении корешки натягиваются и коипремируются спайками. Другой невролог, как и другой нейрохирург, говорит, что это признаки нестабильности. Лечить отказываются. Нестабильности по рентгену нет. Я, если честно, консервативные методы все, какие могла, уже использовала.


горошек написал(а):


> Боюсь, т к у меня давление 90/60 и пульс 50-55. Невролог не выписывает из-за этого.


Я бы на Вашем месте не боялась, а попробовала бы. Если бы не пошло, не стала бы пить. У меня, кстати, никаких побочек от этих таблеток нет.( Ну, за исключением выпадения волос)))


----------



## горошек (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я бы на Вашем месте не боялась, а попробовала бы. Если бы не пошло, не стала бы пить. У меня, кстати, никаких побочек от этих таблеток нет.( Ну, за исключением выпадения волос)))


Волосы тоже жалко .  А у вас тоже всё снижено? Я почему-то почти уверена, что не пойдут они мне. Да и пока кое как живу,  ограничивает двигаьельгую активность. Не хочется все таки ловить полочки, если боль можно отлежать.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (9 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> У меня похожая симптоматика была до операции,





Александра1981 написал(а):


> Один Невролог, как и мой нейрохирург, говорит, что при сидении корешки натягиваются и коипремируются спайками


У меня тут сомнения возникли. Во-первых, до операции у вас спаек не было. Во-вторых, вы лёжа прямые ноги без проблем и боли поднимаете. Как раз седалищный нерв натягивается именно при поднятии прямых ног, а не при сидении.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Другой невролог, как и другой нейрохирург, говорит, что это признаки нестабильности.





Александра1981 написал(а):


> Нестабильности по рентгену нет


А они не сказали, признаки нестабильности на каком уровне? У вас по описанию сколиоз. После выполнения ТПФ увеличивается нагрузка на верхний (L4/L5) и нижний (S1/S2) уровень. Если возникло подозрение на нестабильность, то хорошо бы сделать не просто рентген, а рентген с наклонами (функциональные пробы). Вы такой рентген делали? И любопытно посмотреть, не видно ли на этих снимках пережимания позвоночного канала со спинным мозгом (стеноз). У вас тут https://www.medhouse.ru/attachments/97708/  пишут, что размер позвоночного канала 6 мм, что маловато.  То есть не является ли причиной вашей симптоматики стеноз (возникающий, когда вы сидите)? Вопрос сложный. Я бы на вашем месте выложил бы сюда снимки (функциональные пробы с наклонами, МРТ) и пригласил бы к обсуждению врачей форума.


----------



## Александра1981 (9 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, врачи здесь уже со мной все обсудили, у каждого свое мнение. Снимки делала в сгибании и разгибании-нестабильности  нет. И, да, один из нейрохирургов говорит про нестабильность l4l5.


----------



## Александра1981 (9 Сен 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Волосы тоже жалко .  А у вас тоже всё снижено? Я почему-то почти уверена, что не пойдут они мне. Да и пока кое как живу,  ограничивает двигательную активность. Не хочется все таки ловить полочки, если боль можно отлежать.


Да, волосы жалко, конечно. Давление у меня тоже 90 на 70.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (9 Сен 2018)

Из первого поста:


Александра1981 написал(а):


> жжение по задней поверхности бедер, промежности в положении сидя


Заключение нейрохирурга:


Александра1981 написал(а):


> И, да, один из нейрохирургов говорит про нестабильность l4l5.


Хотелось бы, чтобы вы уточнили у врачей, ваши симптомы связаны с каким уровнем позвоночника? Мне кажется, что это не уровень L4/L5, а пониже будет. Но я не спец, обязательно уточните этот вопрос.
Насчёт стеноза. В одном документе сагиттальный размер канала (на уровне L5/S1) - 6 мм. В другом - 18 мм. В третьем - просто пишут, что канал сужен. При следующем визите к врачам уточните, может ли он  (стеноз) как-то влиять тут.
И ещё одна особенность. На вашем снимке крестец и копчик как-то горизонтально расположен (наверное, в результате спондилолистеза). Может у вас нестабильность где-то в самом низу позвоночника (на уровне крестца), которое не описывают. Проконсультируйтесь по этому вопросу у доктора нашего форума Абеляра.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я, если честно, консервативные методы все, какие могла, уже использовала.


Присмотритесь, как вы сидите. Может у вас неудобное сиденье и в каком-то месте позвоночник неестественно согнут? Может вам использовать во время сидения корсет? А может у вас триггерные точки на заднем месте, вы на них садитесь и они вас раздражают (маловероятно, но всё же). И не торопитесь со следующей операцией. Ну хоть какое-то понимание проблемы должно быть достигнуто.


----------



## Александра1981 (9 Сен 2018)

Спасибо Вам! Сидеть я могу только на мягком(подушке). Если сидение жесткое, это вообще ад. Стеноз был до операции, сейчас, судя по КТ и МРТ, его нет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Сен 2018)

@Александра1981, здравствуйте! У вас симптомы жжения начинаются сразу как вы сядете или через несколько минут?


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Сен 2018)

Минут через 20, а, вообще, когда как: могут сразу, могут через час возникнуть симптомы. День на день не приходится.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Минут через 20,


Если бы у вас спайки (или ещё что-то) начинали бы пережимать ваши нервы именно при сидении, то это  начало бы проявляться, сразу как вы садитесь. А это больше похоже на возникающий стеноз. Причём, по-видимому, в нижних отделах позвоночника (в крестце), поскольку жжение у вас в том числе и в промежности. Если бы проблемы были выше уровнем, то они бы не реагировали на мягкость подушки. Ввиду стеноза кровь хуже начинает поступать к нервным клеткам. И это начинает проявляться не сразу, а минут через 20. Вы зафиксировали уровень L5/S1, а уровнем выше и ниже проблемы возрастают, поскольку позвоночнику надо где-то гнуться. Значит надо обратить внимание на положение нижней части спины при сидении и использовать для этого дела специальный корсет именно для нижней части спины. Насчёт корсета напишите доктору Ступину. Вы писали, что некоторые хирурги предлагали вам зафиксировать позвоночник в крестце. Видимо, они тоже предполагают то же, о чём я пишу. Но в операциях я не понимаю, поэтому советовать не буду. У вас и выше проблемы. На уровне L5/S1 спайки на МРТ, на уровне L4/L5 радикулопатия по ЭНМГ. Но, видимо, с эти можно жить. Вам надо быть аккуратным насчёт операций с фиксацией выше того уровня, где прооперировали, поскольку у вас сколиоз.  Если нет должного уровня консультаций в вашем городе, то может можно съездить на консультацию в какой ни-будь более крупный город, типа Новосибирск или в Москву.


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Сен 2018)

Спасибо, я оперировалась и наблюдаюсь в Кургане в институте Илизарова, и, да, Лебедев мне писал про стеноз ниже уровня операции. Дословно:  "Есть стеноз ниже уровня операции, скорее это может быть причиной боли".


----------



## BBK (18 Сен 2018)

@Александра1981, Вы ждёте пока блок срастётся, чтобы снять конструкцию? Если Вам не делали ламинектомию, то почему бы и не снять, может поможет? И одновременно стеноз убрать ещё.


----------



## Александра1981 (19 Сен 2018)

@BBK, здравствуйте, дужки у меня удалены, так что конструкцию не снять. Да, и не факт, что у меня есть стеноз там, врачи так и не пришли к одному мнению.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Сен 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Да, и не факт, что у меня есть стеноз там, врачи так и не пришли к одному мнению.


Можно попробовать сделать миелографию. Только вот снимки желательно сделать в положении сидя. Пойдут ли на это?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Окт 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Обязательно начинайте пить, я пью аналог более полугода, побочек нет.


Как у Вас дела нынче?Здравствуйте!


----------



## Александра1981 (14 Окт 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Как у Вас дела нынче?Здравствуйте!


Здравствуйте, все так же. Еду в ноябре обратно в Курган на реабилитацию. Будем решать вопрос о повторной операции.


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Окт 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, все так же. Еду в ноябре обратно в Курган на реабилитацию. Будем решать вопрос о повторной операции.


только жжение? Ходите,двигаетесь норм? Спина держит?


----------



## Александра1981 (14 Окт 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> только жжение? Ходите,двигаетесь норм? Спина держит?


Я хожу нормально, после сидения на работе, то есть уже во время сидения, начинает болеть спина и нога. Я не дамся на операцию, если это только спайки, а если подтвердится нестабильность, тогда выхода у меня не будет.


----------



## Vito_vika (14 Окт 2018)

@Александра1981,


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я хожу нормально, после сидения на работе, то есть уже во время сидения, начинает болеть спина и нога. Я не дамся на операцию, если это только спайки, а если подтвердится нестабильность, тогда выхода у меня не будет.


У меня вот тоже болит спина и нога. Правда они всё время болят, особенно нога. 20 октября еду на мрт. Страшно. Не хочу третей операции...


----------



## Александра1981 (14 Окт 2018)

Vito_vika написал(а):


> @Александра1981,
> 
> У меня вот тоже болит спина и нога. Правда они всё время болят, особенно нога. 20 октября еду на мрт. Страшно. Не хочу третей операции...


И мне тоже страшно, и я боюсь...но я для себя решила: если другого выхода не будет, пойду на операцию.


----------



## Vito_vika (14 Окт 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> И мне тоже страшно, и я боюсь...но я для себя решила: если другого выхода не будет, пойду на операцию.


А я даже не знаю. Для себя решила, пойду если только с конструкцией что то. У меня мама рвет и мечет.Ей с детьми моими сидеть приходится.Она говорит  что врачам всё равно. Они хоть 10 раз оперировать могут...А я уже как инвалид, без инвалидности. Работать не могу. Она боится, что вообще не встану потом.Я её понимаю. Пожалела что вообще согласилась  операции....


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Окт 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> И мне тоже страшно, и я боюсь...но я для себя решила: если другого выхода не будет, пойду на операцию.


То есть совсем жить не выносимо? просто я тут давно смотрю ..повторные операции то особо ситуацию не улучшают .Только если принципиально другой подход типа дополнение фиксации передним доступом итд


----------



## olga68 (15 Окт 2018)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я хожу нормально, после сидения на работе, то есть уже во время сидения, начинает болеть спина и нога. Я не дамся на операцию, если это только спайки, а если подтвердится нестабильность, тогда выхода у меня не будет.


Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь. Здравствуйте. А Вы не пробовали сидеть в широком корсете? Мне рекомендовали в Новосибирске во время сидения одевать. Купила прям широкий. По моему 32 см. Каждый час когда встаю походить, то снимаю. Так немного полегче. У меня почти не срослось, поэтому своего рода нестабильность тоже. Грудному только не очень нравится. Поэтому после работы приходится его поразрабатывать упражнениями.


----------



## Александра1981 (15 Окт 2018)

@olga68, здравствуйте, спасибо большое за совет, попробую.


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Дек 2018)

@Александра1981, как успехи, что врачи сказали? Подтвердили нестабильность?


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Дек 2018)

@Александр_86, да, была нестабильность, меня снова прооперировали


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Дек 2018)

Ух, ты! Нестабильность на том же месте, которое оперировали? А Вы ещё говорили, что кейдж съехал?


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Дек 2018)

Да, Кейдж съехал, поэтому нестабильность и была в том же месте.


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Дек 2018)

То есть неудачно проведенная первая операция? А теперь как у Вас дела обстоят?


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Дек 2018)

Не могу сказать, кто виноват: либо Кейдж не так поставлен был, либо в какой-то момент произошла резорбция моей кости, что он поехал. Пока не знаю, но боль дикая в ступнях и жжение там прошли сразу после операции.


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Дек 2018)

Ух, слава Богу! Значит идете на поправку? Держитесь!


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Дек 2018)

Спасибо, я надеюсь на лучшее!


----------



## olga68 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, добрый день! Как Ваше самочувствие? А какую операцию сделали?


----------



## Александра1981 (6 Янв 2019)

@olga68, здравствуйте! Мне заменили кейдж на новый, убрали спайки. Самочувствие поганое, так же, как и до операции не могу сидеть, начинается жжение, и опять заболели ступни, хотя полтора месяца не болели. Съездила к врачу, сделала КТ и рентген, с его слов все хорошо, и он не знает, что со мной....Вот такие вот мои дела, что дальше делать-не знаю. По ощущениям-опять нестабильность.


----------



## olga68 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, а делали передним доступом? Просто мне тоже предложили операцию. Передний доступ, замена кейджа, но без фиксации, потому что воспаление так и не прошло. А винты собираются оставить. Попросила пару месяцев на раздумье. Сильные то боли прошли, но ходить и сидеть так и не могу. Все равно и жжёт и болит.


----------



## Александра1981 (6 Янв 2019)

@olga68, нет, меняли через спину. А через живот, это, наверно, хорошо. Лишних спаек сзади не будет. А почему без фиксации?


----------



## olga68 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, сказали, что на фоне дисцита нельзя металл. Винты стоят хорошо, поэтому оставляют. А вот кейдж тоже поехал. Хотя он сразу у меня стоял как то не так. Вроде и не выбухает, но выдавливает остатки хряща и зажимает корешок. И кейдж скорее всего заменят на мою кость. Пора уже на что то решаться. Три года прошло после тпф. Конечно, такую операцию хотелось бы делать в хорошем центре, но в Новосибирске не взялись. Вся надежда только на то, что будет делать зав. отделением.


----------



## Александра1981 (6 Янв 2019)

@olga68, а где Вам предлагают операцию?


----------



## olga68 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, в г. Южно-Сахалинске. По месту жительства. Обычное НХО.


----------



## Александра1981 (6 Янв 2019)

@olga68, мне, к сожалению, тоже все клиники отказывают(в том числе, Новосибирск), никто не хочет исправлять чужие ошибки. Если так жить не можете, то, конечно, надо оперироваться!


----------



## olga68 (6 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, у Вас ещё мало времени прошло. Должно все наладиться. Ведь не первая Операция, поэтому и восстановление подольше. Держитесь!


----------



## Александра1981 (6 Янв 2019)

@olga68, Ольга, спасибо Вам за поддержку, и Вы не падайте духом, действительно, надо Вам пытаться изменить свое состояние к лучшему.


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, Александра, получается, что антидепрессанты вам всё же не помогли?


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@горошек, Елена, так они в моем случае и не помогли бы, ведь проблема механическая. А вообще антидепрессанты увеличивают у меня болевой порог, я хотя бы не рыдаю от происходящего. К антидепрессантам отношусь хорошо, очень много раз меня выручали.


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2019)

Понятно. Спасибо. В общем, как в том анекдоте: энурез остался, но я им горжусь.
Я вот тоже подозреваю, что причина у меня всё механическая, хоть никто на неё точно и не указал. Сейчас опять всё хуже, думаю про антидепрессанты. Но не знаю... Помимо побочек, всё таки не хочу опять на лекарства подсаживаться такие. У меня был астеноневротический синдром, я была очень рада, что смогла слезть с транквилизаторов.Боюсь опять что-то сдвинуть в нервной системе, принимая АД. Ну, может и от боли не помогут, но и сама уже нес можешь с эмоциями справляться. Сейчас справляюсь неплохо.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@горошек, я очень боялась первый раз их начинать принимать, начитавшись в интернете всего, чего можно. Оказалось, совсем все не так. А от боли они все таки помогают, по крайней мере, от той ее части, которая зависит от головы. А ведь до конца невозможно определить, что идёт от соматики, а что от психосоматики.


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, ой, наверно придётся всё таки что-то пробовать. Но читала много форумы, где люди пьют АД и мучаются, а врач говорит всё равно пить и усиливает ещё какими-то таблетками. И это не неделю идёт привыкание. У дочери и подруги АД пошли с первой таблетки нормально. Я считаю, что вот это и есть правильный подбор.Но ни один невролог мне пока даже не предлагал, а идти к психиатру и объяснять, что я нормально сплю и ем, адекватно воспринимаю всё, но у меня болит от физических нагрузок и мне нужно Ад.... Ну прям нелогично ка-то мне кажется.


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @olga68, здравствуйте! Мне заменили кейдж на новый, убрали спайки. Самочувствие поганое, так же, как и до операции не могу сидеть, начинается жжение, и опять заболели ступни, хотя полтора месяца не болели. Съездила к врачу, сделала КТ и рентген, с его слов все хорошо, и он не знает, что со мной....Вот такие вот мои дела, что дальше делать-не знаю. По ощущениям-опять нестабильность.


Эх, неуспел...
Повторная операция в Вашем случае была ошибкой. Судя по вышеописанному это было очевидно.Причина болей-спайки, нестабильность показывают снимки, как я понял ее не было. После операции скорее всего хирурги сказали, что была) А затем по классике-месяц-два и снова нейропатические боли(именно спустя такой срок они появляются чаще всего) потому что новые спайки+еще одна операционная травма нервной ткани, часто спайки после повторных операций более грубые, симптоматика прогрессирует. Надеюсь хуже не стало, если не стало-радуйтесь, значит операцию провели успешно. Абсолютное большинство подобных повторные операций при нейропатических болях из за спаечного процесса заканчиваются ухудшением симптоматики, поэтому грамотные врачи туда повторно не лезут.
Сидя происходит натяжение нервных структур спайками, хрон.травма нервной ткани и еще много чего на уровне нейрохимии, поэтому боль появляется-усиливается.
В западной литературе много материалов на эту тему, сейчас повторно в подобных случаях не лезут-ставят SCS для купирования нейропатической боли, обсудите с врачами вариант SCS по квоте. Либо вариант второй-антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты.удачи.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, нет, нет, Вы не поняли. При госпитализации по мрт было  выявлено смещение кейджа на 6,4 мм в правый карман и кзади, нестабильность 6.5 и 5 мм(при сгибании и разгибании) спаек, со слов врача, у меня не было.

@doomboom, скажите, пожалуйста, а разве не рано для спаек? Они ведь вроде образуются спустя 3-4 месяца?


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, действительно, не понял, хотя прочитал всю тему.но сейчас нестабильности нет, а боли есть, поэтому все равно варианта два-SCS или антидепрессанты-антиконвульсанты. Я бы прошел тестовую SCS, если получится по квоте, за подобными технологиями будущее. У меня к сожалению тестовая стимуляция не удалась из за спаек от пред.операции. Ну или по старинке, нагружать себя "дебиляторами". Так я называю антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты, в рабочей дозировке они  отупляют голову, работать тяжело на них, хотя в плане уменьшение болей эффективны+побочка от них бывает в плане набора веса и прочей дряни.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, я пью и антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты. На счёт стимуляции .... Вы знаете, я попала в такое время в больницу, когда там было много людей именно на реабилитации. Так, вот, им всем втыкали стимуляторы. И ни один человек не сказал, что появились улучшения. Конечно, я подожду, и это, наверно, попробую. Врач мне говорит: я не знаю, что с тобой((( А все таки, что на счёт спаек? Они могут так рано сформироваться?

@doomboom, 


doomboom написал(а):


> дебиляторами


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @doomboom, скажите, пожалуйста, а разве не рано для спаек? Они ведь вроде образуются спустя 3-4 месяца?


надо смотреть все срезы, чтоб оценить спаечный процесс. Но, тут вот какое дело: у некоторых грубый спаечный процесс, а симптоматики почти или вовсе нет, а у некоторых почти нет спаек, а симптоматика есть. Все зависит от инживидуальных особенностей организма. Но неврологи считают, что если есть послеоперационный нейроп.болевой синдром при успешной операции, то причина в спайках ибо они почти всегда есть после операции. 
пс. на мой взгляд большой вклад в послеоперационный нейроп.болевой синдром вносит интраоперационная травма нервных тканей(когда инструментами трогают, отодвигают корешки, спинной мозг, чтобы расширить операционное окно, удалить какое то образование и тд.) Хирург не может точно знать в какой степени он травмировал нервную ткань после манипуляций, это делается на глаз и на основе опыта.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> Я пью и антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты. На счёт стимуляции .... Вы знаете, я попала в такое время в больницу, когда там было много людей именно на реабилитации. Так, вот, им всем втыкали стимуляторы. И ни один человек не сказал, что появились улучшения. Конечно, я подожду, и это, наверно, попробую. Врач мне говорит: я не знаю, что с тобой((( А все таки, что на счёт спаек? Они могут так рано сформироваться?


по поводу спаек написал ниже, а по поводу втыкания стимулятора интересная  статистика, тут многое зависит от рук втыкающего. Но в любом случае это операция с минимальным риском(тестовая), ее даже уже по моему за бугром хотят начать делать без госпитализации(неврологи будут делать). То есть хуже не будет точно.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, мне не заменили винты, врач сказал, что они стоят намертво. Хотя по КТ резорбция вокруг  винта от 0,1 см до 0,26см. Вот, думаю, не может ли этот винт давать мне нестабильность?!

Стимуляции не боюсь, если не пройдет, буду пробовать ее. Спасибо Вам за ответы.


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Думаю дело не в винтах, правильно, что трогать не стал старые, в этой ситуации врачу виднее безусловно.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, подходила я к заведующей, она звезда нашей российской нейрохирургии, так она сказала, что повторно кейджи съезжают крайне редко, на вопрос про спайки ответила, что от них никто не застрахован.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, в голове все таки у меня крутится снова мысль про нестабильность, так как симптоматика один в один, что и до операции. А это жжение началось спустя 10 месяцев, ведь, вроде поздно для спаек?
А вообще, может, у меня за 10 месяцев хождения со съехавшим кейджем какие-либо необратимые процессы в нервных тканях произошли....


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @doomboom, в голове все таки у меня крутится снова мысль про нестабильность, так как симптоматика один в один, что и до операции. А это жжение началось спустя 10 месяцев, ведь, вроде поздно для спаек?
> А вообще, может, у меня за 10 месяцев хождения со съехавшим кейджем какие-либо необратимые процессы в нервных тканях произошли....


тут сложно что то сказать с высокой степенью вероятности. сейчас нужно пытаться исправить(облегчить) то, что есть.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, на этот раз тебантин не помогает( до операции снимал боль в ступнях). Они у меня теперь то болят, то немеют, то их колет, то жжет. Может, посоветуете что-то ещё? Буду очень признательна. Что-то я совсем раскисла.


----------



## doomboom (8 Янв 2019)

Противоболевых антидепрессанта два-амитриптиллин и велафакс, начинают обычно с первого. Есть ещё антиконвульсанты-тут я бы остановился на препарате прегабалин Рихтер. Возможны комбинации этих препаратов, более точно подскажет врач. Мне ещё помогает феназепам короткими курсами, но в теории к нему может возникнуть привыкание.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, спасибо!


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @doomboom, мне не заменили винты, врач сказал, что они стоят намертво. Хотя по КТ резорбция вокруг  винта от 0,1 см до 0,26см. Вот, думаю, не может ли этот винт давать мне нестабильность?!


Резорбции стоит бояться разве что пожилым женщинам, у которых давно наступил климакс. Пока женская гормошка(гормоны)в норме-с костями как правило все ок и значимой резорбции бояться не стоит.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2019)

doomboom написал(а):


> Противоболевых антидепрессанта два-амитриптиллин и велафакс, начинают обычно с первого. Есть ещё антиконвульсанты-тут я бы остановился на препарате прегабалин Рихтер. Возможны комбинации этих препаратов, более точно подскажет врач. Мне ещё помогает феназепам короткими курсами, но в теории к нему может возникнуть привыкание.


Я видела это привыкание не в теории, а на практике. После отмены неделя прекрасного самочувствие, а потом настоящая ломка. Одна врач вообще при этом сказала: класть в стационар, никуда не выпускать, и чуть не связывать, если что. Но с помощью другого врача легко слезла на фефарине в течении месяца. Но да, с фенозепамом нужна осторожность.


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

@горошек, я его употреблял пять дней через пять, по полтаблетки дважды в день, больше года. Было даже такое, что и каждый день пару мес употреблял, но дозировку не повышал никогда. Потом не употреблял полгода, никакого эффекта отмены не почувствовал. Думаю дело в дозировке больше.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2019)

Да, там конечно дозы принимались и повышались бесконтрольно. Но там нервное состояние было тяжёлое, и другие симптомы. А потом, и порог зависимости у всех разный.


----------



## doomboom (9 Янв 2019)

@горошек, я все же думаю дело в дозах и дисциплине, а не в пороге.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, не знаю про дозу. Но я потом читала много форумов, там у кого-то уже через месяц по таблетки на ночь возникало привыкание. Это ненормально точно. А есть люди, которые пьют годами в одинаковой дозе и бросать не собираются. Наверно, большие дозы вызывают зависимость быстрее.


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, скажите, пожалуйста, а как Вы считаете, если жжение появляется именно тогда, когда я лежу на спине, по всей задней поверхности ног, это связано со спайками?


----------



## doomboom (10 Янв 2019)

Думаю да, у меня сейчас сидя усиливается. Раньше появлялось только сидя.


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Янв 2019)

@doomboom, ясно, спасибо, печально все это Про сидеть вообще молчу, даже пока и не пытаюсь...


----------



## Martik (22 Янв 2019)

@Александра1981, сколько времени прошло после операции?


----------



## Александра1981 (22 Янв 2019)

На данный момент 2 месяца


----------



## Martik (22 Янв 2019)

А, так ещё совсем недавно, держитесь, нужно время, всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Александра1981 (22 Янв 2019)

Спасибо Вам огромное за поддержку!


----------



## Martik (22 Янв 2019)

Не за что! Только позитив!


----------



## Seaman (8 Янв 2020)

@Александра1981,  здравствуйте! С Новым годом и Рождеством! 
Как у вас дела?


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2020)

@Seaman, здравствуйте! И Вас с Новым годом! У меня все также, ничего не меняется. А Вы как?


----------



## Seaman (8 Янв 2020)

@Александра1981, да тоже как то ни то ни сё! Вроде получше, но хвастаться не чем. Почти таблетки не пью, уже хорошо.))


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Янв 2020)

@Seaman, Вы молодец, на работу вышли!


----------



## Catherine8 (10 Фев 2020)

А жжение это именно результат тпф? При обычном удалении грыжи у меня такого не было.


----------



## Александра1981 (10 Фев 2020)

Я предполагаю, что это результат раздражения корешков.


----------



## Catherine8 (10 Фев 2020)

@Александра1981, мне от него прописали дилуксетин. А корешки сильнее задеваются при тпф?


----------



## Рыжка (10 Фев 2020)

У меня жжение на ноге отлично убирал финлепсин.


----------



## Александра1981 (11 Фев 2020)

Catherine8 написал(а):


> @Александра1981, мне от него прописали дилуксетин. А корешки сильнее задеваются при тпф?


Не думаю. У многих жжение после операций, но оно вскоре проходит.


Рыжка написал(а):


> У меня жжение на ноге отлично убирал финлепсин.


Да, @Рыжка, мне тоже финлепсин жжение снимает. Но без него оно опять возвращается.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

@Александра1981, 
как самочувствие на сегодня?🌹

@Александра1981, 
поделитесь, пожалуйста, какие конвульсанты и антидепрессанты принимали.


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, здравствуйте! Мне сделали третью операцию в мае, так как сращение так и не наступило, сделали через передний доступ, заменили Кейдж. Все было более менее, но вот месяц назад опять появилось жжение в левой ноге. Пью финлепсин 200 мг на ночь и габапентин 3 раза по 300 мг. Также принимаю пароксетин, антидепрессант, его я пью много лет с перерывами.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Все было более менее, но вот месяц назад опять появилось жжение в левой ноге. Пью финлепсин 200 мг на ночь и габапентин 3 раза по 300 мг. Также принимаю пароксетин, антидепрессант, его я пью много лет с перерывами.


спасибо за ответ 🙌

Что даёт финлепсин ? Помогает?
Габапентин  принимаю также 300 х3раза Иногда меньше.Дозу не превышаю. Какой покупаете? Я Канон фврма,самый дешевый.
Принимаю флуоксетин 40мг -психотерапевт назначила вновь т,к на нём было значительное улучшение самочувствия. У него стимулирующее действие,ощущаю конкретно.
Сон с перерывами всего 5-6час. На ночь что-то нужно. Амитриптилин невролог советовала,малую дозу 12.5мг Как-то не знаю.


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, пила амитриптилин. 10 мг. Появилась очень сильная сухость во рту. Большую дозу побоялась. Финлепсин снимает жжение у меня в ягодицах и бедрах. Пью его уже три года. Ещё он стабилизатор настроения. Не даёт резко реагировать на что-то, тормозит. Я пью тоже, как считала, самый дешёвый габапентин, по-моему Самара. Около 400 р 50 таблеток. Его я тоже пью много лет. Пила и 3600 дозировку, ничего страшного не происходило. Резко отменяла после второй операции, так как симптоматика прошла на тот момент. И тоже все было ок, никакой зависимости не возникало.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Пила и 3600 дозировку, ничего страшного не происходило. Резко отменяла после второй операции, так как симптоматика прошла на тот момент. И тоже все было ок, никакой зависимости не возникало.


Ранее габу принимала около полугода,дозировки большие.Тоже до 3600мг доходило.Но потом поняла,чем больше -тем меньше помогает. 900мг самая оптимальная.У меня был синдром отмены,очень пренеприятное состояние,сама не своя. Прикрылась атараксом. 
Сейчас осторожничаю.Габапентин помогает,от него легкость в теле и голове.



Александра1981 написал(а):


> Финлепсин снимает жжение у меня в ягодицах и бедрах. Пью его уже три года. Ещё он стабилизатор настроения. Не даёт резко реагировать на что-то, тормозит


ОК Его тоже рассматривала с доктором. У него взаимосвязь с габапентином.Но малая дозировка 200мг Так? Может и ничего. У него есть седативное действие? 

Как у тебя сон(можно на "ты"?)


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, конечно, можно на ты. Сплю я нормально. А на финлепсин заходила тяжело. Первый месяц все время хотелось спать. Потом это прошло. Когда уже в следующий раз начинала пить его после перерыва, такого не было.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> А на финлепсин заходила тяжело.


как нормотимик видимо действует неплохо судя по твоим ответам.
Что помогает из нпвс Принимаешь ли миорелаксанты


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, нет, я нпвс редко пью/колю, когда да уж совсем болит. Обычно Аэртал, диклофенак. Сирдалуд пью иногда, когда уснуть не могу)


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (27 Окт 2021)

У меня уже 10  месяцев, болит спина , не помогает габапентин вообще, до 900мг в сутки пила, голова чумная была , нечего не соображала, кидало из стороны в сторону.


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Окт 2021)

@Ирина Хомутенко, на меня он так не действует, просто снимает нейропатическую боль. От обычной боли он мне не помогает.


----------



## darling (28 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> ет, я нпвс редко пью/колю, когда да уж совсем болит. Обычно Аэртал, диклофенак. Сирдалуд пью иногда, когда уснуть не могу)


 хорошо,без нпвс
Буду сходить на "нет" постепенно. 
Спала с амитриптилином25мг-отлично в 21 час уснула в 05ч встала.Без пробуждений.Такой режим по душе. Отёки под глазами. Габа или амик даёт.Троксерутином намазала-меньше стал.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Окт 2021)

@darling, наверно, все таки амитриптилин, он такой, жёсткий.


----------



## darling (28 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> наверно, все таки амитриптилин, он такой, жёсткий.


да ,жестковат с непривычки.После 2-4х приемов нормально.Я начала с 12.5 долго принимала половинку.Сейчас на целой. Таки хочется ощутить обезболивающий эффект.
Пароксетин  как АД устраивает?

попробую с неделю попринимать.Есди не будет обезболивания -отменю.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Окт 2021)

@darling, да, я его много лет пью, но он считается самым тяжёлым из антидепрессантов. Пить его я начала когда-то из-за неподходящих болей в желудке. Тогда он снял эту боль, которая длилась 4 года.


----------



## darling (28 Окт 2021)

Всё индивидуально. По отзывам на пароксетин заход тяжелый,но надо потерпеть.Хорошо,что помогает.
Финлепсин-как нормотимик. Моя врач решает вопрос о финлепсине,смущает взаимодействие с габапентином.
Купила атаракс,по 1/2 можно попробовать днем при раздражении.Бывает и такое,часто на работе.Не могу справиться с собой.Да ещё тягота поясничная!


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> а какое действие ощущаете?


во первых - спать бы залегла,но терпимо
голову несёт и пьянит немного
хочетсч встать и встряхнуться
тягота есть в пояснице,но слабая  Как-то так.

Принимаю по 100мг х3раза,если такие ощущения,то днём принимать не буду.
Ещё и габапентин 300мг закинула. На ночь невролог атаракс посоветовала 25-50мг.
Флуоксетин отменить-он лишний в схеме.

Какая у тебя схема?


----------



## Александра1981 (29 Окт 2021)

Вот, и я первый месяц спать хотела. Я три раза в день принимаю габапентин по 300, пароксетин, и на ночь 200 мг финлепсина.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> ервый месяц спать хотела. Я три раза в день прин


посмотрю,может быть  на 1/4т=0,5мгх3р от 200мг перейду.
Посоветуюсь с неврологом,ахх ей совершенно пофиг,говорит-сама всё знаешь.
Мне важно расслабляющее действие днем,я его почувствовала.Мышцы расслабить,тягомотину убрать хоть немного.


----------



## Александра1981 (29 Окт 2021)

@darling, я пробовала увеличивать до 400 мг, ничего не поменялось, вернулась на 200


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> я пробовала увеличивать до 400 мг, ничего не поменялось, вернулась на 200


это первый день так шарахнуло меня.Потом привыкнется.
Как и габапентин:чем больше дозировка,тем меньше эффект.Из моего личного опыта.900мг самая оптимальная для габы. Выше-перебор .
Первый день на габе тоже "шаила" Потом прошло.

пс попробую ортофен  нууу при очень противном состоянии


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

Доброго дня
Карбамазепин принимаю 50мг на ночь. Слишком туплю и в сон клонит. Как седатик-отлично.
Неплохой препарат. Накопится в организме можно будет на 2 х дневный прием перейти. Невролог рекомендовала трилептал.


----------



## Александра1981 (31 Окт 2021)

@darling, сонливость пройдет, привыкнет организм и адаптируется.


----------



## darling (1 Ноя 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Финлепсин снимает жжение у меня в ягодицах и бедрах. Пью его уже три года. Ещё он стабилизатор настроения. Не даёт резко реагировать на что-то, тормозит.


надеюсь ,что финлепсин (карб) и мне снимет неприятные ощущения в ноге. Также фон настроения будет ровным.
Даже 50мг расслабляет.Вообщем-то неплохо.


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2021)

@Александра1981, 🥀
габапентин и финлепсин повышают порог болевой чувствительности,всего лишь. Я думала ,что-то там расслабляют.
Скажи,пожалуйста,зачем нужно два препарата с одинаковым действием? Или я не права?
Сегодня выкупила прегабалин. Жду прихода,когда нога перестанет отстёгиваться.
Ой,как же надоела эта тягота! Жежж голова едет от всех пентинов.


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Ноя 2021)

@darling, у меня они для разных нужд😅 габапентин для стоп, финлепсин-для попы. Габапентин не снимает жжение в ягодицах, а финлепсин не снимает в стопах. Мне эти дни тоже совсем не очень, спина болит и нога, может, с погодой связано, сама колю  амелотекс.


----------



## Весёлый (2 Ноя 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @darling, у меня они для разных нужд😅 габапентин для стоп, финлепсин-для попы. Габапентин не снимает жжение в ягодицах, а финлепсин не снимает в стопах. Мне эти дни тоже совсем не очень, спина болит и нога, может, с погодой связано, сама колю  амелотекс.


Александра, я на самом деле очень искренне надеюсь, что в этот раз это будет все временным явлением. А то уже какая-то бесконечность, режут-режут, а воз и ныне там с болевым синдромом. 😞
Выздоравливайте!
До чего же все таки нейропатия поганая штука...


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Ноя 2021)

@Весёлый, Александр, ну, пока состояние не поменялось ни в какую сторону, к сожалению. Вот.


----------



## darling (3 Ноя 2021)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> нога, может, с погодой связано, сама колю амелотекс.


а я кетопрофен.
Ещё купила дилаксу и сирдалуд.


Александра1981 написал(а):


> пина болит и нога, может, с погодой


вот-вот не боль,а тянет и ноет

С габой и финлепсином,надо же какие тонкости (я о попе и стопах)


----------

